# Uber; a place where drivers support corporate greed



## UBERripOFF (Sep 25, 2014)

Error


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

It is difficult to be profitable by driving Ford Escape. The fuel cost is very high with a compact SUV that usually only get 18MPG locally. But I think that your $0.40/mile fuel cost is still much higher. I am driving a 2005 Ford Escape, the fuel cost is around $0.25 per mile.

The $0.56 /mile deprecation is also higher. Ford Escape costs ~$25K. With a new car, we can drive for about 125K miles. Including the maintenance, oil change, etc. , the actual cost per mile should be ~$0.25 / mile.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm well-rounded but don't have a degree, portentous Never! Portly yes!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

sadly the only one who will be able to read ur long message is the uber robot


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

They won't even bother to read it. They know well drivers are not making shit. The only way this letter helped is that you vented out that's pretty much it.hopefully new drivers will also read it and do their math


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Same message that goes out to anybody that quits for any reason. Doesn't matter if you are a full time + 4.9 star driver or a part time 4.6 driver, same canned response.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

What did you expect them to say? You quit...they said ok. So....?

BTW...why were you driving for Uber?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> What did you expect them to say? You quit...they said ok. So....?
> 
> BTW...why were you driving for Uber?


They could've made him a counter offer...
Some free ride, burger or coffee vouchers. Just a little effort in trying to retain a workforce would be nice.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> They could've made him a counter offer...
> Some free ride, burger or coffee vouchers. Just a little effort in trying to retain a workforce would be nice.


Again...why?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UBERripOFF said:


> Exactly, if it was my company, I would at least provide a little human interaction and show compassion.


I guess I am lost on what and how much compassion you are looking for?

Could it be you are looking for an argument with them and are happy because they won't?

I'm not insinuating anything here but...an independent contractor decided they wanted to end the contract. They were polite in their response.

I'm not sure what else is expected.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UBERripOFF said:


> How about why not?


And your response is exactly why they shouldn't.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UBERripOFF said:


> Exactly, if it was my company, I would at least provide a little human interaction and show compassion.


UL SF is right. Wasting 1 dollar to address issues that motivate a driver to leave UBER does nothing to improve the KPI's it values.

Unlimited cannon-fodder (they think) allows them to be heartless and run this enterprise in a manner I have Never witnessed in my life.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

So you are x-military. So? Does that entitle you to something? No.

You did a good job. Good for you. 

You sound and act as if you were looking for some argument with them and are not happy that they didn't take the bait.Your assumptions of me are a clear indication of that. 

Good luck. Maybe you should try putting some of that education to work for ya. God knows your personality isn't gonna do ya any good.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> UL SF is right. Wasting 1 dollar to address issues that motivate a driver to leave UBER does nothing to improve the KPI's it values.
> 
> Unlimited cannon-fodder (they think) allows them to be heartless and run this enterprise in a manner I have Never witnessed in my life.


Brother...one of the biggest problems we have in America right now are the entitlement children. They come in all ages btw. Not just the millenials.

In this case...well...he doesn't like the they responded. They were not disrespectful. They just moved on. Yet in his letter he said he would go back to work for them for more money. So they can treat him like crap as long as they pay him well.

This is about more than what he has posted.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Brother...one of the biggest problems we have in America right now are the entitlement children. They come in all ages btw. Not just the millenials.
> 
> In this case...well...he doesn't like the they responded. They were not disrespectful. They just moved on. Yet in his letter he said he would go back to work for them for more money. So they can treat him like crap as long as they pay him well.
> 
> This is about more than what he has posted.


I have my personal values too!

More crap? Bring it on for more money!! But there does come a point when getting paid less to deal more crap gets everyone to redo the sums. This is the experiment we all find ourselves part of.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Yup...I am uber management. That must be it.

As for your education...I nearly stated that you should put it to work for you. Anyone with the education credentials you claim would say that is good advice.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I have my personal values too!
> 
> More crap? Bring it on for more money!! But there does come a point when getting paid less to deal more crap gets everyone to redo the sums. This is the experiment we all find ourselves part of.


Eh...not saying its a bad way to look at things. But if you are gonna do that. Don't be a child about it first.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UBERripOFF said:


> Uber wasn't a life line for me dude, I just used it to pay for my student loans. My education is being put to work, but it's always nice to have some extra cash...
> 
> My argument is simply that we are all humans and I would have expected to be treated with some humanity from a company that's primary business is moving humans.


Oh jeez. Quit whining that uber didn't kiss your ass. One day...you will quit a better job than this. Hopefully you will do it with some .....

Never mind. Shame on ber for not dropping to their knees and begging you to stay.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

UBERripOFF said:


> Yeah I believe it... I was a 4.8 star driver too... Only part time, I would claw out my eyeballs if I had to Uber full time...


How were you only part time in Denver and yet not making money? I consistently work between 10-20 hours during Denver weekends and take home from Uber between $300-700. My earnings per mile is just above $2 per mile for 320+ trips.

The only way I can figure people don't make money with uber is bad markets or full time drivers who avoid surge hours.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UBERripOFF said:


> Uber wasn't a life line for me dude, I just used it to pay for my student loans. My education is being put to work, but it's always nice to have some extra cash...
> 
> My argument is simply that we are all humans and I would have expected to be treated with some humanity from a company that's primary business is moving humans.


You gotta admit, you got that sooooo wrong!

Hope everything works out for you and you find a work provider that displays honourable human characteristics


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

In this business you don't quit, you just stop driving. Noone cares. Nothing personal, that's just the way it is.

People tell me they are going to go in and quit from our cab company all the time. I say, why bother? Just stop giving them money for the cab ... there's no real quitting, it's not a job, you just stop coming lol.


----------



## graphicgenie (Sep 24, 2014)

imo uber and lyft are no different than any other corporation out there just got to accept that how the economy in america is headed no one was complaining when jobs were ship overseas so we all can buy our cell phones for dirt cheap... at least they give you some kind of freedom to operate your own work hours and if you can do it efficiently Uber and Lyft is one of the most best jobs out there right now. They may be undercutting each right now but I believe once everyone in the world knows about this new technology things will be more regulated and maybe things will get better with finding the right person for the job. It's still new and they are pushing it down the gov't throat, denver was the first to see the light and made it law... soon others will follow and things will get better because that's what the customers want fast easy friendlier and non bias way to travel from A to B for a reasonable fare.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

This thread, like every other whiny "I quit" thread, delivered as expected. You have a better per mile rate in Denver than I do in Phoenix, yet you weren't making much money? I mean, even your math on it is a joke.

Fuel in Denver is about $3.30/gallon right now. You claim 40 cents a mile in fuel cost, meaning your MPG is just above 8. Your vehicle is rated for a 23 MPG city. So either you're full of it, or you can't do simple math.

Using your "example fare", based on Ubers rates in Denver, the fare would be about $13.50, not $12 (7.4 miles, ~15 minutes). That doesn't include the $1 safe ride, just the fare. Take out Ubers 20%, and you're left with $10.80. You'll use MAYBE half a gallon of gas for this, and that is being very liberal, leaving you with a net profit of $9.15 on the fare. You're going to get about 10 miles worth of IRS credit on that (Traveling to the fare counts), which means your actual taxable income is only $3.55. You made $6 in profit completely tax free on this example fare. Your original assumption of a $12 wage, is now $18.

Oh, and you don't get to whine and complain about fuel, oil, tires, etc. That is why you get the 56 cent per mile deduction from the IRS. This FAR exceeds the ACTUAL costs of operating the vehicle, but you obviously haven't actually reviewed that.

Next, the Ford Escape is an UberX car, not XL. If someone is trying to squeeze 5 people into it, you tell them no. Pure and simple. As for your "entitled" claim, if it WAS an XL sized vehicle, they are absolutely entitled to get in. That is the point. Oh, and you're making the choice to "police" the drunks. Don't want to deal with them? Don't drive at 1am. Kinda simple.

You claim to be well educated, and hold several degrees, yet you fail with simple math and IRS calculations? Sorry, don't buy it. I don't actually know you, so I cannot be sure, but you just sound like another immature person who thought Uber was a get rich quick concept, and failed miserably at it. I'm sorry that you felt you had to give up, but you are in the minority. A very loud minority, but a minority nonetheless. If Denver was really that bad, you'd think the Denver board would be full of people complaining, yet there is not a single person doing so.

Good luck to you with your future endeavors, whatever they may be.


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

duggles said:


> How were you only part time in Denver and yet not making money? I consistently work between 10-20 hours during Denver weekends and take home from Uber between $300-700. My earnings per mile is just above $2 per mile for 320+ trips.
> 
> The only way I can figure people don't make money with uber is bad markets or full time drivers who avoid surge hours.


He/she has got to be from chicago... Go figure(already quit so why continue with lie)... Dude/dudet got me confused with the chicago address in the response letter from uber.
While reading the quitmail, I cringed. Felt embarrassed for the person writing it.

This is what I talk about workers nowadays in this city. To damm sissified!
Quit with some Balls! 
Keep it simple! **** U I quit or just don't drive.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

OP just proves that he is nothing but an immature, uneducated tool. When called out on his BS, he changes the topic and deletes his original post.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

UBERripOFF said:


> Error


Why I cannot see the message now?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Because OP deleted it when we all called him out on his BS


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I wasn't trying to call him out.

I just find it funny that he got a polite non confrontational e mail answering his request and he got peeved about it. It's not like the person on the other end is gonna argue with him.


----------



## Rosita22 (Sep 6, 2014)

From the IRS website: "For 2013, the standard mileage rate for the cost of operating your car for business use is 56½ cents per mile." http://www.irs.gov/publications/p463/ch04.html#en_US_2013_publink100033935


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

One of the posters makes a good point. It's the wal-mart economy. I want wjat ever is cheap. That is the number one consideration. I don't care if it puts the mom and pop out of business or all fine shit is full of lead from china... It's .06
Cheaper so yay. 

Same with ride shares.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I guess I am lost on what and how much compassion you are looking for?
> 
> Could it be you are looking for an argument with them and are happy because they won't?
> 
> ...


you really are a...

never mind...


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Droosk said:


> OP just proves that he is nothing but an immature, uneducated tool. When called out on his BS, he changes the topic and deletes his original post.


Yeah dude was pretty pathetic and odd. It's a good thing he /ragequit b4 someone got hurt.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> One of the posters makes a good point. It's the wal-mart economy. I want wjat ever is cheap. That is the number one consideration. I don't care if it puts the mom and pop out of business or all fine shit is full of lead from china... It's .06
> Cheaper so yay.
> E
> Same with ride shares.


Glad you brought this up. It shows a larger issue that people don't like to acknowledge.

People talk a good game but when it's time to put up or shut up...money wins out most every time. Wal Mart is a good example. People rally and protest against them. Sign petitions. Hop online and spew as much vitriol as their lying little fingers will let them.

Did I just say they are liars? Yes I did.

Plant a Wal-Mart anywhere and people with in 10 miles will flock there. They suddenly forget how evil they claim the brand is. They just suck up those rock bottom prices. **** mom and pop. I hear people brag about how they don't shop at Wal-Mart. Those people shop at Target. Different color. Same mom and pop killing prices. Same mass marketing of good made somewhere else. At the end of the day the almighty dollar rules the decision making process. Well...for most people.

Who else does this?

Drivers. Uber, Lyft, Sidecar are evil bastards that have no idea how to run a business. What do we do about it? Nothing. Anecdotal actions are meaningless. Whining on the net gets nothing done. Nothing changes.

Same story. Different topic.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Glad you brought this up. It shows a larger issue that people don't like to acknowledge.
> 
> People talk a good game but when it's time to put up or shut up...money wins out most every time. Wal Mart is a good example. People rally and protest against them. Sign petitions. Hop online and spew as much vitriol as their lying little fingers will let them.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Glad you brought this up. It shows a larger issue that people don't like to acknowledge.
> 
> People talk a good game but when it's time to put up or shut up...money wins out most every time. Wal Mart is a good example. People rally and protest against them. Sign petitions. Hop online and spew as much vitriol as their lying little fingers will let them.
> 
> ...


I agree with you when it comes to Obamas poverty stricken, ignorant, depraved masses.

However, while discerning people like to snatch up a bargain, they will also demand quality.

Example: I will go to wal-mart to buy brand names for less (ie cereals, beer, salsa, ky, printer ink) ...items that are the EXACT same I could get elsewhere but for less.

However, I don't get near their meats, produce, deli, or store brand dairy. Why? Because I care about the quality.

My box of Froot loops or can of Campbells soup is the same no matter where I get it but I'm not buying anything that depends on Wal-mart for its quality.

If uber lowers it's price and quality enough, it will ofc attract the desperate masses, but people who care about quality and are willing to pay more for it (also the ones who tip!) will ditch uberx for better service.

Walmart deli meat or Boars Head? No comparison.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I agree with you when it comes to Obamas poverty stricken, ignorant, depraved masses.
> 
> However, while discerning people like to snatch up a bargain, they will also demand quality.
> 
> ...


For people that cares about quality, there is uber black and suv... i am not a propobent of uber just want to point out that quality argument doea not apply to uber x


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

There is a walmart literally 250 feet from my house. I drive 2 miles to go to the next grocery store because Walmart is trash.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Droosk said:


> There is a walmart literally 250 feet from my house. I drive 2 miles to go to the next grocery store because Walmart is trash.


Must be awful even living close to one. Bus riders and Walmart shoppers gave us Obama ... hate those people!


----------

